# How to Determine Global Period with 2 different global periods



## AHVC (Feb 20, 2015)

In reviewing claims where 2 vascular procedures 37468 (global period - 0) and 37766-51 (global period - 90 days) were billed I am trying to determine the global period.  There are references made that the primary procedure which in this case would be 37468 because it has the higher RVU in a non-facility setting would drive the determination on global period.  Of course, I cannot find anything in writing.

Can anyone point me in the direction of where I would find guidance on how the global period is determined or would it have to be on a case by case determination based on why the patient was being seen - in other words was it related to the 1st procedure or the 2nd...which would be hard because they are both proceduers based on the same diagnosis.


----------



## pamela brashear (Feb 20, 2015)

you can go to http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/license-agreement.aspx and you can look it up by code very helpful. site


----------



## AHVC (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks Pamela.  That site gives me the global period for each procedure.  Unfortunately I am looking to see if there is any guidance on what drives the global period when there are 2 different global periods associated because there were 2 procedures done.  The higher RVU associated procedure has 0 global days and the lesser/secondary procedure has a 90 global period.  I need to know what determines the global period.  The primary procedure or the higher global period.


----------

